
Advice on how to take a screenshot (1985) - mjn
http://www.kmjn.org/snippets/wilson85_screenshot.html
======
fractallyte
I used to do this!

An Olympus OM4 with slide film, in a darkened room. The camera's utomatic
exposure worked best.

Experimenting with Vista Pro (the original landscape generator!), it was
possible to generate stereo images of a scene. And the graphics - for the time
- were incredible. With careful lighting and texturing, it was possible to get
nearly photorealistic results.

So I had the thought to photograph the monitor image onto slide film, then use
a 3D stereo viewer (like this 'Pinsharp Stereo Slider Viewer':
[https://www.berezin.com/3d/pinsharp.htm](https://www.berezin.com/3d/pinsharp.htm)).

The views were stunning! A real sense of depth and place, looking past leafy
trees, down into valleys and ravines...

~~~
crtasm
Vista Pro! Thanks for reminding me of that, spent a good few afternoons
playing with it back in the 90s.

------
danaliv
Ha, I remember reading similar advice in an issue of GamePro. They had a
section in the back for accolades when someone beat a game or got a high
score, and you had to send them a photograph for proof.

(Uphill both ways in the snow, etc. etc.)

------
Sharlin
It’s amusing that to many these days, the most straightforward way to take a
screenshot they know is to snap a photo of it with their phone camera.

~~~
hahamrfunnyguy
I can't really make out the text. Could you follow the instructions below to
take a screenshot on your computer?

------
cjmcqueen
Snagit; saving us from this since 1990.

------
overcast
Just be sure to paste it into Word or Excel before sending it off to the IT
helpdesk.

------
dbg31415
Apple + Shift + 4... remember to hit Space Bar after to capture one window at
a time.

Or Skitch, FireShot, Jira Capture, Marker.io...

~~~
suprfnk
Did you miss the (1985) tag?

~~~
dbg31415
No... just commenting on how it's a little easier today.

Hooray, my most down-voted comment ever is about screenshots. =P

